# One Body Part Per Session.



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

How many of you train one body part a day? and how effective is it?

i will be doing a full week in the gym with the weekend off from next week just wondering if i did chest on a monday only that a full week before i hit chest again? to long!?

Mon - Chest

Tue - Bi

Wed Shoulder traps

Thur Tri

Fri - Back & legs

Weekend off!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back AND legs on same day?

Maybe split those and have an arm day?

As for too long between stuff I'd just say its more recovery time?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

back and legs is almost impossible to train properly anyway. Do back on tuesday and just do bi's after legs, Split is not the best tbh a day for triceps?


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I do two muscle groups a day. Gives me enough recovery time and gets maximum gains


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

split the back and legs up, Then do an arm day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was wanting to do a nice simple, straightforward routine I would do Chest, Legs and Back and rotate these three workouts over a four times a week regimen. Shoulders and arms should get more than enough work from this provided sensible exercise choices are made on Chest and Back days. Squats and Deads would work the abs. All muscle groups covered nicely.


----------



## r2xob (Feb 29, 2012)

I do :

Monday - chest

Tuesday - triceps

Wednsday - bi's

thursday - shoulders

friday - legs

saturday - arms/back

sunday - rest

For me my triceps take longer to recover so I do them on tuesday rather than biceps, and try fit in arms on saturday aswell so i get 2 for both muscle groups a week. Saturday arms consist more of high reps and lower weight. This split if my favourite training for the week, and feel I make the most gains without overtraining.


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Mingster said:


> If I was wanting to do a nice simple, straightforward routine I would do Chest, Legs and Back and rotate these three workouts over a four times a week regimen. Shoulders and arms should get more than enough work from this provided sensible exercise choices are made on Chest and Back days. Squats and Deads would work the abs. All muscle groups covered nicely.


Nice simple straightforward routine as above,

Mon - Shoulders

Tues - Arms

Wed - Legs

Thur - Chest

Fri - Back

Wed - legs gives the arms a chance to recover, i always finish of with a little abs work each day. Some people train different but i train the one muscle group per session works for me


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Some nice replies, just looking for a change up, woulf rather give full focus to one body part and totally work it to death,

I will be drop setting everything i do.

@Mingster so what would your routine consist of

Goal as always is to tone up, been on what im calling a slow bulk (eating watever really) so now i will be hitting it hard.

Cardio and core work also in every session


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chest. Bench Press. Dips. Flyes. CGBP.

Legs. Squats. SLDL. Lunges. Calf Raises.

Back. Deads. Chins. Low Rows. Good Mornings.

Hit them hard. Job done.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> back and legs is almost impossible to train properly anyway. Do back on tuesday and just do bi's after legs, Split is not the best tbh a day for triceps?


I know its not the best needs a looking at, i spent so long in the gym just looking for quick yet effective so if im doing 1 b part a day i can still do cardio and core, with getting home at a decent hour, plus the gym i go to is always packed, its a pain


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Chest. Bench Press. Dips. Flyes. CGBP.
> 
> Legs. Squats. SLDL. Lunges. Calf Raises.
> 
> ...


Shoulders!?

looks good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Shoulders!?
> 
> looks good


The Bench and CGBP will give your front delts all the work they need. Anything else is overkill. The Deads and Low Rows will do for your traps and rear delts.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Hayesy my man, if i were you i would join the evertonian gymnastic team, where all flexible blues train together.. :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Hayesy my man, if i were you i would join the evertonian gymnastic team, where all flexible blues train together.. :whistling:


I would rather lick tevez neck


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy your split looks poo mate to be fair.. bis and tris do not need there own day. and then your two biggest parts your training on same dsy. come on man your more knowledgeable than this x


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I would rather lick tevez neck


I never knew you had a neck fetish  , anyway your probably best doing legs on their own, and throwing your arms in with chest/back day, if your wanting to train five days, i'd personally do a four day split, and add a day of strength, clean and jerks, deadlift etc


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hayesy your split looks poo mate to be fair.. bis and tris do not need there own day. and then your two biggest parts your training on same dsy. come on man your more knowledgeable than this x


 Are you mad? He's a scouser, they're all one can short of a six pack... :turned:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Chest. Bench Press. Dips. Flyes. CGBP.
> 
> Legs. Squats. SLDL. Lunges. Calf Raises.
> 
> ...


Thats the one,especially effective for unassisted types as allows for plenty of recovery.Highly recommended.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hayesy your split looks poo mate to be fair.. bis and tris do not need there own day. and then your two biggest parts your training on same dsy. come on man your more knowledgeable than this x


i know it is mate never really put a great deal of thought, just a quick one while i was at work, need to give this a good go starting tomoz watever i decide


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm now training one muscle group per session, mainly to cut down training time due to a hectic schedule for me.

My plan looks something like this

Back

Shoulders

Legs

Chest

Arms

Ab's worked on one or two of these days depending on free time left.

I worked chest alone last night and felt more than satisfied afterwards.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

after juggling around a few different routines i now do this:

monday back and shoulders

tuesday ABS

wednesday chest and biceps

thursday legs and triceps

friday ABS

each day takes about 90 minutes apart from the abs days which is 30 minutes.this is only my 2nd week doing this but it works for me.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Chest. Bench Press. Dips. Flyes. CGBP.
> 
> Legs. Squats. SLDL. Lunges. Calf Raises.
> 
> ...


What rep ranges do you use for this workout?

Nice and straight forward!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

amurphy said:


> What rep ranges do you use for this workout?
> 
> Nice and straight forward!


No reason why you can't mix the rep ranges up. For example something like this...

Bench press 5x5 Dips 3x6-8 Flyes 3x8-10 CGBP 3x8-10

Or whatever you feel you will stick to and like the best, you get me bruv..?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hayesy your split looks poo mate to be fair.. bis and tris do not need there own day. and then your two biggest parts your training on same dsy. come on man your more knowledgeable than this x


I honestly thought it was a joke lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Chest. Bench Press. Dips. Flyes. CGBP.
> 
> Legs. Squats. SLDL. Lunges. Calf Raises.
> 
> ...


I'm liking that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I do:

Monday: legs

Tuesday: back

Wednesday: chest

Thursday: shoulders/abs

Friday: arms

Saturday: cardio/junk day if I feel like I didn't go hard enough I touch what I need.

Sunday: cardio

Works great for me and I recover just fine.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> How many of you train one body part a day? and how effective is it?
> 
> i will be doing a full week in the gym with the weekend off from next week just wondering if i did chest on a monday only that a full week before i hit chest again? to long!?
> 
> ...


One body part a day okies but why not hitting two while u at it in the gym ? Except for legs.. and Tuesday's w.o 3 parts.. that u taking weekend off well am thinking Saturday, should make u want to push urself harder this week and not just doing one body part a day.

Monday, Chest and Back

Tuesday, Biceps and Triceps and shoulders

Wednesday, Legs

Thursday > Monday w.o

Friday > Tuesday w.o


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I prefer doing a split like this

Mon - Chest

Tue - Biceps & As

Wed - Chest & Biceps

Thur - Triceps, Biceps and Abs

Fri - Chest, Shoulders, Abs

Sat - Leg Extensions (don't do much else for legs as I play football so my legs are strong)

Sun - Abs, Cardio, Chest & Biceps


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

oh man, just be ****ing careful doing good mornings

dont tell us no one warned you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

i train like this:

Day 1: Upperbody power

Day 2: Lower body power

Day 3: Rest (i do abs)

Day 4: Shoulders and back speed/hypertrophy

Day 5: Lower body speed/hypertrophy

Day 6: Chest and Arms speed/hypertrophy

Day 7: Rest

-Train the muscle group twice a week, one session gets you really strong, the other gives you loads of growth, combined together its an unstoppable routine


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!

Just getting everying in place for my 8 week cut, diet, routine and of course supps


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Fcuk me, I'd be about 2 stone lighter every legs and back day just from loss of sweat!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Fcuk me, I'd be about 2 stone lighter every legs and back day just from loss of sweat!


Lol before posting this thread up i did have a go at legs and back, i was fooked back hurt and legs killed!

Plus i was sweating like a pedo in a playground lol :whistling:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Lol before posting this thread up i did have a go at legs and back, i was booked back hurt and legs killed!
> 
> Plus i was sweating like a pedo in a playground lol :whistling:


I used to train legs and shoulders twice a week - to do that I needed one session that was shoulders and legs together, I was like a dead man walking for about 4 days a week!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> i train like this:
> 
> Day 1: Upperbody power
> 
> ...


That looks very good my friend,is it compounds mon/tue,how would a typical week pan out,i would like to see you approach,good stuff


----------

